# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Sao Việt Online - Trao đổi Text link với các trang web khác

## GemMylove

*Hiện nay, Trang web Sao Việt Online của chúng tôi cần trao đổi Text link với các trang web khác. Hãy add Text link của chúng tôi vào website của bạn. Và để lại địa chỉ, Text link trang web của bạn. Chúng tôi sẽ liên kết ngay sau khi biết kết quả.

Hợp tác hai bên cùng có lợi. Thanks! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]



```

```

*

Hãy ghé thăm website của chúng tôi: http://www.saovietonline.net

----------

